# fashion sketching



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 2, 2007)

does anybody do this? ive been getting into this and designing more lately, and im toying with the idea of becoming a fashion designer. i got an awesome book on fashion sketching, and its helping a lot. anyway, i was wondering if anybody had any tips for starting out on this or some ideas to help me, in general. thanks


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 2, 2007)

what're you reading? i'm an ADM major and i have yet to take a drawing or draping class yet, only the technical stuff.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 2, 2007)

it's Fashion Sketching (4th Edition) by Bina Albing. here's the rundown on the barnes & noble website: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/boo...63672941&itm=1

i see she also has some other books. i think i'll check them out as well


----------



## amoona (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm going to be starting Interior Design @ the Academy of Art University in San Francisco. I'm not too good at drawing or sketching but you may want to check out their website and check their Fashion Design major. Or even websites of other fashion/art schools. They have student's works as well as lots of helpful information. I'd love to see some of your sketchs ... I'm always amazed by people's art.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I'm going to be starting Interior Design @ the Academy of Art University in San Francisco. I'm not too good at drawing or sketching but you may want to check out their website and check their Fashion Design major. Or even websites of other fashion/art schools. They have student's works as well as lots of helpful information. I'd love to see some of your sketchs ... I'm always amazed by people's art._

 
thanks a ton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i havent done anything interesting yet. im just beginning and experimenting with the figure and shape, proportions etc. i will post some sketches as soon as they get more interesting


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 3, 2007)

I took a Fashion Illustration class last semester. We used 9 Heads: A Guide to Drawing Fashion by Nancy Riegelman. I really like the book, the pictures are so pretty!

*nods* I think that fashion would be a fun major... I took that class "for fun" and it was a really cool elective.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 3, 2007)

I went to Fashion School at Palomar Community College in San Marcos, CA and ended up dropping out.  Fashion Illustration was my absolute favorite class.  I would definatley reccomend taking it for fun; they'll teach you so much.  I thought I was pretty good at drawing the first day, but that teacher really knocked all of us down and criticized our work.  Alot of the kids in the class hated her, but I really liked her because she knew what she was looking at.  My fashion drawing skills have improved so much since then.  You also learn watercolor painting, and how to make your designs look soooo bad ass. If you're going to be a designer, you must have the skill to show your team exactly what's on your mind when it comes to your ideas.

The final project was to create a line of clothing and display it on a board along with all your inspiration.  Mine collection was called "X-Ray" for my line B-Minus, and it was inspied by (of course) an old horror comic about an abandoned hospital.  Pretty creepy, but the clothes and models were freaking awesome and I got an A+!

I want to take that class over!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 3, 2007)

I took some costume design while I was in college, and I've designed my own clothes. I also sew, which helps.

If you want some prompts for ideas (we were always given plays to design the costumes for, drawings only), I'll post them. I would suggest finding the challenges for Project Runway, not looking at the pics (or too much at the pics), and trying to sketch from that to start.


----------



## mistella (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm a fashion design major and I looove sketching.. I'm still learning, but basically, start with the body proportions and then start sketching the clothes. Don't worry about the outside stuff until you get the body shape perfect. Once the body looks good, the clothes will look better. at my school, we have croakies(sp?); they're just copies of different model poses we trace and then draw off those. So, try to print out some blank bodies (find some online, or maybe you have some in your book) and just trace over and practice, practice, practice. the more you draw, the better you will get! here is one I did, so you can get an idea of how the bodies should look. the bodies I traced but the clothes i sketched myself


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 4, 2007)

Croquis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They're the tall figures.

When you learn to draw them it's cool to see what kind of style comes out.  Everyone's figures look different.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 5, 2007)

i love this thread its helped so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im currently doing textiles and am nearly finished my dress for it yet have no final design
backwards i know but never mind lol
i struggled so much to find the bodies to trace on the internet and never even considered buyin a book...


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for your replies everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're very helpful. today actually i bought a couple watercolor sets. lately i've been cutting out TONS of pictures of models posings in magazines and catalogs (esp urban outfitters catalog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and im going to practice drawing and coloring them. i will let you know how it turns out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks again, i love you all!


----------



## xSazx (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm doing fashion at college right now, i love designing the outfits. I have the book 'figure drawing for fashion design' I find that really helpful!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 7, 2007)

*!!!!!!!!*

okay just an fyi: it takes a LOT to get me proud.

i am SO proud of these. ive done all of these in the past day, they're the first four i've ever finished and i think they look amazing


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 7, 2007)

They're very nice.

Quick piece of advice: My costume design teacher emphasized really practicing black and white drawings and not becoming reliant on color. She thought good line was harder to do but so important.

I didn't like it at the time, because I like color, but because I was forced not to use color, my line work became much crisper and more interesting.


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 7, 2007)

hi, it's very nice. but you should be more percise, you should think that someone needs to make a costum out of your drawing, so you need to pay attention to- where the stitches are, are there any buttons? zippers? laces? how about folds in the fabric?
here is an ecxample for something i designed for a wedding salon, when i was still doing fashion design. you can see all stitches clearly.


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 19, 2007)

As said before, everyone has their own style and all it really takes is countless hours of practice. Here's one of my pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GOOD LUCK AND KEEP AT IT!


----------

